# Need Advice about Alcohol Producing Licence



## Mindaugas (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello All,

May anyone was faced with alcohol producing licence?
The thing is that i with my partner would like to open small drinks factory in Chonburi, drink will consist up to 1% alcohol. We are not sure how easy to get the Licence to produce Alcohol. 
(actually we will produce not alcohol drinks, but they can have just a little of it as in process we will use yeasts)
Any advices are welcome

Thanks
Mindaugas


----------

